# Happy Birthday, PrincessFiona60!



## Cooking Goddess

*ahem*  _mememememe..._






Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday TO you
Happy BIRTHDAY dear PrincessFiona
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy. Birthday. To. You.


----------



## Zhizara

Have a great happy birthday!!  XOXOXO


----------



## Aunt Bea

Have a great day Princess!!!


----------



## CharlieD

happy, healthy birthday


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, all!  I got a kitten!  He's a terror!

I'm going to bed, night!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday Princess.  Have a wonderful day (after you wake up).


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, PF!!!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Princess Fiona

Josie


----------



## bethzaring

You got a kitten?!


Happy Birthday and rest well.


How is the birthday going?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy Birthday PF. And a big hello to your new kitty.


----------



## creative




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau, Fiona!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you!  Yes, I got Rufus this morning, he's still not sure about me, but he's warming up.  Work was fine this morning and will be great tonight.  Mom wanted to get me some cupcakes to take to work, just like she did when I was in grade school.

The weather is perfect, drizzly and cool!


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, princess!  I hope you've been having a great day.  Congrats on the new little addition, Rufus!  (love that name )

And....moms will always be moms to our kids, no matter how long those kids have been grown ups - especially on their birthdays!   I bet she loves having you so close.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll get some pictures tomorrow!  Right now I'm getting ready for work and Mom will show up any time, now that she knows I'm awake.


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy Happy Birthday, Princess!


----------



## bethzaring

What I want to know is how Aunt Bea and CG happened to have cup cakes and kittens in their birthday wishes posts?!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I got Rufus this morning, he's still not sure about me, but he's warming up.  Work was fine this morning and will be great tonight.  Mom wanted to get me some cupcakes to take to work, just like she did when I was in grade school.
> 
> The weather is perfect, drizzly and cool!



Rufus was the name of the old cat in the Disney animated film "The Rescuer's".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> What I want to know is how Aunt Bea and CG happened to have cup cakes and kittens in their birthday wishes posts?!


We're psychotic psychic? I knew PF liked cats. I guess Aunt Bea is the psychic one. I know some days I feel like I have a lock on psychotic.


----------



## taxlady

Oh, nearly missed it.

PF, I hope you have been having a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm just under the wire from missing your birthday too! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy belated birthday, PF!! Hope you were able to do something fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Rufus was the name of the old cat in the Disney animated film "The Rescuer's".



Ah yes, that's why it rang true for me.  It's time to watch "The Rescuer's" again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Work was uneventful until 0345 this morning when a resident had a fall.  At least I did not have to do "Fall" reporting paperwork until after my birthday.

I just tucked the brat Rufus into his room, so the big cats don't pick on him and he can eat, do his business and sleep without them hanging around hissing at him.


----------

